# HS55-K2 TA impeller blades bent - fix or replace?



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all, I'm trying to find a website, write up or video on how to remove the impeller (72411-731-902) so I could heat up and bend back the fins/blades then but I'm not able to find anything.
I'm also thinking of just buying a used impeller and junking my bent blade part... Thoughts on what's better?
I also think I would install the rubber extenders on the blades to remove clearance between blades and impeller housing to improve snow throw...
Anyhow all this is a moot point if I can't figure out how to even remove the impeller... Does anyone have any tips?
I'm assuming I have to separate the bucket from chassis to access back side of impeller, after removing augers and drive shaft. Is this correct?
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

I did this exact thing 2-3 days ago on my hs55k2wa

If it is the same method I did it like so: 

1. Split the machine as if to change belts.
2. Take off the pully on the back side of the bucket
3. Loosen the auger supports on the sides of the bucket and remove the 2 screws with washers keeping the axle bearings in place
4. Once all is loose you can remove the whole thing from the bucket
5. Remove shear pin from rear axle and slide of impeller.

This worked fine for me, hope it will for you too. Very straight forward.

Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok wow, amazing thank you!!
So you removed the 3 bolts from auger axel bearings AND the bigger middle bolt on each side?
Perfect timing to replace both my belts too. May as well replace those axel bearings and even the pulley bearing for good measure while I'm in there. Oh Mission Creep...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Toats MaGoats said:


> Ok wow, amazing thank you!!
> So you removed the 3 bolts from auger axel bearings AND the bigger middle bolt on each side?


Yes, also the bigger middle bolt, easier to remove from bucket that way.

If the bearings are ok no need to change them imho.

Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

also wondering if these impeller blades can be bent back into shape. I have a couple of these from a 55 and a 80 that are bent.

on my 80 i only put 2 rubber extensions on my impeller on opposite sides. throws like a 928.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> also wondering if these impeller blades can be bent back into shape. I have a couple of these from a 55 and a 80 that are bent.
> 
> 
> 
> on my 80 i only put 2 rubber extensions on my impeller on opposite sides. throws like a 928.


Hello orangputeh, yes i bent the blades back after heating them approx 2-3 mins. Worked well for me, tried to be carefull and they are straight now. Approx 25 cm coming thursday so will see how it works out 

Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

One thought on straightening bent rotors . The ' pipe ' that the rotors weld to can distort . Unbolt, and remove entire assembly. Straighten rotors while assembled to shaft. Don't remove rotor, fix it, and expect it to slide back on .
Remove shear pins after repair, and verify rotor can turn freely on shaft .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

adegrno said:


> Hello orangputeh, yes i bent the blades back after heating them approx 2-3 mins. Worked well for me, tried to be carefull and they are straight now. Approx 25 cm coming thursday so will see how it works out
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


i'm surprised it only took a couple minutes to heat to bend the blades back. i'll have to try


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Fat City said:


> One thought on straightening bent rotors . The ' pipe ' that the rotors weld to can distort . Unbolt, and remove entire assembly. Straighten rotors while assembled to shaft. Don't remove rotor, fix it, and expect it to slide back on .
> Remove shear pins after repair, and verify rotor can turn freely on shaft .


VERY SOLID advice. I was totally going to remove from the drive shaft and fix it while being held in a vice. will follow your ideas and test removal/rotation on drive shaft with shear pins removed too.

if I screw up, at least I know I can buy a good used one on ebay


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> i'm surprised it only took a couple minutes to heat to bend the blades back. i'll have to try


What kind of heat source did you use to heat us metal blades/fins on the impeller?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

I used a small gas torch









Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Wonderful, thanks cause that's all I have too. Thanks again.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

